# Enclosed Undercarriage Question



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a question for anyone who has had to get to the undercarriage up near the front of their Outback. How easy is it to get that cover off, or just moved aside for a couple of feet? I'm installing some Pitbull trailer restraints in the garage of our 280RS, and I need to get at the undercarriage. Thanks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Turn the self- tappers out, and fold it back.

Not that big of a deal. Just watch where the hardline for the LP is.

You could also cut flaps out and then tape them, or some drill holes and zip tie them back together.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

huntr70 said:


> Turn the self- tappers out, and fold it back.
> 
> Not that big of a deal. Just watch where the hardline for the LP is.
> 
> You could also cut flaps out and then tape them, or some drill holes and zip tie them back together.


Good idea







If it's just held on with self-tapping screws, that's easy enough. Thanks much!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

should be pretty easy . watch out for wires as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a second liner. The decking is insulated and has a liner between the floor and the frame. Once you pull down the belly you will see it is a tarp like material.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

